# Window Capture Option Missing..?



## Gathsara (Jun 6, 2021)

I am Using ArchCarf Linux(Based - ArchLinux)
But Window Capture and Screen Chapter Options are Missing..
This is my install cmd - yay -S obs-studio
how can I  fix this..?


----------



## whytopoop (Jun 7, 2021)

I have the very same problem. Arch Linux with Cinnamon DE, obs-studio-27.0.0-1 (just installed it): no display/window capture sources.
It looks like libxcomposite must be installed for this feature to work but it did not help.


----------



## Gathsara (Jun 8, 2021)

whytopoop said:


> I have the very same problem. Arch Linux with Cinnamon DE, obs-studio-27.0.0-1 (just installed it): no display/window capture sources.
> It looks like libxcomposite must be installed for this feature to work but it did not help.


I Found a Solution. Just Install yay -S pipewire Now You're good to go.


----------



## whytopoop (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you very much! It worked!


----------



## AI_NotFound (Jun 1, 2022)

I have the same problem except I have ubuntu-gnome and the yay command doesn't work. I have sudo and snap but I still cant get a way to get back my screen capture


----------

